# Big Myrtlewood Table update



## GS-76

Well i am back to working on this table. Black Myrtle 1-3/4” x 48” x 74” have legs ready for finish sand, i still have a couple issues to fix but nothing major. Then on to finish sanding the top and then the finish application, going with Rubio Monocoat Pure.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Like the trestle leg design Gary. Top going to be myrtle as well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76

Yep. Here is pic of Top. Also Black Myrtle.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice! I really like the legs.  I have always liked a trestle style table.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Keep the pics flowing! Fascinating build! Chuck


----------



## GS-76

Ok, Chuck. When table is done i still have to build the matching benches for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## Don Wood

I really like the dark accent diamonds. I’m not familiar with the finish you are going to use? Is it an oil base? A keep up the good work!


----------



## West River WoodWorks

The legs are super cool!


----------



## GS-76

I’ve been working on our big Myrtlewood table since I’ve been home. Have base done and am doing final sanding. I set top
On to see what it will look like. It’s big- 2” x 48” x 73”

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## scootac

That's so big and sturdy you could have strippers dance on that!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Liking that table a whole bunch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

That is gorgeous!

Hope you have lots of help to put it in place!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice top


----------



## GS-76

I’ve got cold beer and thirsty Nieghbor’s. .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

What a rare beauty! Heirloom, for sure! Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier

Love the design and details on the legs. Beautiful wood


----------



## GS-76

More sanding on the table. Just about have all the sealer coats on

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GS-76

This is the bottom side. Top side is the better side. !!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You going to install with a mirror under the table so you can enjoy both sides? That is awful 
(ly nice)!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, just beautiful


----------



## trc65

You know the table is spectacular when we are all drooling over the underside!!! Incredible work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GS-76

Flipped over the top to work on the top side. Lots of sanding grits to go thru with water pop’s in between and more seal coats.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gary Schuler said:


> Flipped over the top to work on the top side. Lots of sanding grits to go thru with water pop’s in between and more seal coats.
> 
> View attachment 220368
> 
> View attachment 220369


Fine. Why you telling me about it? You picked it out. You get stuck looking at that.  
It is pretty, but I betcha go cross eyed trying to focus on a scratched area!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

WOW!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rexus31

Stunning!


----------



## GS-76

Got a little more work done on the table.
Waiting on the finish and hardware to show up. I added 2 stringers to the top of legs to aid in mounting table and to help keep everything square. So here we are as of now.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## El Guapo

Great looking table! I really like the trestle style, and that myrtle is stunning!


----------



## GS-76

It’s been a project. Maybe after 4-5 I’ll get faster. I doubt it !!!!


----------



## GS-76

Ok, Back on the big table for a bit. I have the stiffeners router in and anchored. I used 1/8” x 1” x 2” C-channel and round head Allen 5/16” bolts with over size holes in the channel and 1/2” washers under the bolts to allow for wood movement. The bolts screw into threaded inserts in the bottom of the table. Stiffener’s are painted and Base is sitting in position to install hardware for that which is not here yet. Coming from Canada so it might be awhile.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Canada, that's just a few hours away, A.


----------



## GS-76

Yeah but when the the trucker situation and Tredeau claiming a state of emergency, it might be awhile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GS-76

Well the big Myrtle Table is finally done. 2” thick and 48” wide by 74” long. Been a 5 year project as the wood dried. Fiddleback Myrtle top with Black Myrtle legs. 
Now —- I am going for a beer. !!!!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Beautiful!

Feast on Easter to christen it?


----------



## DLJeffs

That's a center piece of furniture in your house. Really beautiful.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Yours or a customer? Georgeous either way...


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! There’s just nothing like finishing a L-O-N-G term project!!! And just like that you have a family heirloom! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76

This is for the Boss, she’s waited along time for this one. !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S.

Very cool design and looks well done but come on, you couldn't find any wood for the top with some more movement in the grain.


----------



## GS-76

Where were you guys when I needed help getting this beast in the house from the shop. !!’##%>><€¥^%###\\|???!’nn lol


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Why didn't you assemble it in the house?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool. Beautiful table.


----------



## GS-76

I did assemble in the house. The top was a little heavy and big to pack by myself. The base was no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

